# Auction Suggestion



## Gdurfey (Feb 27, 2014)

Now hear me out....too many items. Now slow down and don't flame me.....I can't spend all this money in one month! I knew folks would be generous, but gee......this group puts Santa to shame!!

So, I stated a problem, here is my recommendation: I know it is work on the staff but limit the auction to first...pick a number...say 25 (I have no idea what the right number is). Run auction then 3 months later run next, or some reasonable interval. 

Just a thought. I also don't have that many waking hours to watch all the fun!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Feb 27, 2014)

that actually sounds like a good idea. Because I (and i'm guessing lots of others as well) have their monthly "allowance" to spend on woodworking-related items. If we spend too much all at the same time, we get in trouble. So if say half the auction spots were saved until a month later, maybe people would be more focused and able to spend more on all the items. Less items=more competition=more money per item? Maybe? just throwin ideas and my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2014)

These are good ideas guys, we've actually discussed them before. We are still disbobulating and comtinkerating over these and other ideas.

Garry, I changed your title from Auction "Complaint" to Auction "Suggestion". It just has a better feel to it, and starts the conversation off on a *positive* note instead of a negative one. We've all seen how much better feedback you get with sugar rather than vinegar. 

Thanks for the input, we do keep suggestions on file to consider for the next go 'round. 

(Complaints have their own, separate file . )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 28, 2014)

The response to this auction has been overwhelming. Never in my wildest dreams did I think we would get 80 items to auction. Thank you WBites for your generosity. The number of items can certainly cause problems if you are trying to win more than one item. We just will not be able to be in 5or 6 places at one time when the auction closes. It's going to make for an interesting closing few minutes.

I would suggest multiple computers, smart phones, and tablets. Recruit your wife, the neighbors kid and anyone else you can to help you in the end. Even your dog, wait, he doesn't have thumbs so he won't be any help.

We have discussed many options while we were planning this event. I am sure will have an after action debrief after the dust settles next week. I too feel your pain. I think we all are in the same boat.

Again, thanks to all, and Happy Sniping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic (Feb 28, 2014)

WOW! is all I can say. The donations are awesome and this is fun.  I have even bid against my husband. 

Garry, I feel a little dizzy trying to keep up too. My strategy is to make a note of who donated what. After the auction is over (if I don't win) I plan to contact that donor and see if he will let me buy or trade for some of his stock. This is also a way the donors may be able to "advertise" some of their stock and/or talents.
Don't worry Rdnkmedic is on an allowance too. So he knows how you feel. This will all work out and for a good cause too. I'm sure this experience will help smooth out a lot of kinks for the next auction.

See you in the war zone 

Mel

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ButchC (Feb 28, 2014)

What about a buy it now price? Then the thread could be closed early.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2014)

ButchC said:


> What about a buy it now price? Then the thread could be closed early.


It would, but takes the fun out of it lol. Time to hunt

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## brown down (Mar 1, 2014)

ButchC said:


> What about a buy it now price? Then the thread could be closed early.



I think a buy it now button would mimic ebay too much.
These only run a couple times a year to raise as much money as possible to support our habits " this great community" 

I like the cutthroat atmosphere with the auctions, most if not all of the timber you see in the auction thread, is offered by members from time to time in the barter/sale threads. thats when you have the buy it now option. 

I would prefer to have the auction with the capability of raising as much money as possible, wether its by me donating money or timber so we all don't have to deal with ADS and more importantly, help out those who have made this one of a kind atmosphere even better and around for years to come!

just my $.02
Jeff

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> (Complaints have their own, separate file . )



Is that the round file cabinet over by the incinerator?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2014)

There are pro's and con's to the way we have run this auction, it has been different than auctions of the past. In the past we did put limits on the number of items that could be donated. This time around we decided to try it this way with no limit and just a 2 week period where folks could donate. It was a surprise to all of us just how many donations that where put up. This shows the kind of people we have here, we all know this site is unique due to our members. I for one would kind of like to see what the final numbers are compared to past auctions to determine if this was a good plan or not. The huge numbers of donations gives people a chance at something and there seems to be something for everyone. Kinda like Kevins 10 hat thing, lots to go around. I bid on several items at the start and then figured out I better choose just one or 2 items. The bidding has gotten pretty fierce already, wait till Sunday at the close. There are 2 things to consider here, First is the whole point of the auction is to raise money for the site, so whatever works the best in that regard has to be taken into account. Second is to keep it fun for everyone and give all members a chance at something if they choose to participate on the bidding, the large numbers of donations has done that. Just some of my thoughts for consideration.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

